# Dell Laser Printer 3000cn



## pnc_mac (20 Juin 2006)

bonsoir,

j'envisage très sérieusement de passer de l'autre côté du mur  et suis en train de vérifier la compatibilité de mes périphériques.
Je n'arrive pas à trouver sur le CD de mon imprimante Dell les pilotes pour Mac OS X.
Est-ce à dire que ce produit n'est pas compatible avec OS X?

pnc_mac


----------



## naas (20 Juin 2006)

Ca m'etonnerai que dell fasse des pilotes pour mac, mais alors ça m'etonnerais BEAUCOUP

comme je me méfie de ce que je dis je suis allé verifé sur le site de dell et....
ça existe
maintenant j'ai tout de même un doute, car premièrement c'est un .exe donc déjà j'ai du mal à comprendre comment il peut s'executer sur mac
de plus la version de macos n'est pas spécifiée et via quel connecteur ?
bref le doute m'envahi


----------



## pnc_mac (20 Juin 2006)

je viens de charger le dit fichier qui annonce après son execution:







Apres extraction, j'ai 3 dossiers mais je ne vois rien pour Mac OS...


----------



## mistergyom (20 Juin 2006)

J'ai la même imprimante que toi, la 3000cn, et je me souviens qu'à l'achat, j'ai hésité avec un modèle plus haut de gamme qui était compatible MAC OS.
Je n'ai pas encore switché mais ça arrivera, seulement voilà, j'ai pris une imprimante moins chère donc à priori pas compatible! :hein:
Il n'y a donc aucunes solutions possibles pour l'utiliser avec un mac (sans compter bootcamp !) ?


----------



## pnc_mac (21 Juin 2006)

je viens d'appeler DELL, pas de pilote pour Mac OS X...
ca commence mal.
Je trouve honteux de la part de Dell de ne pas développer des pilotes compatibles.
Ca va être pratique pour impimer; faudra booter sur Win avec BootCamp.
Ou alors, est-ce qu'avec Parallels, je pourrais imprimer?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

pnc_mac a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'appeler DELL, pas de pilote pour Mac OS X...
> ca commence mal.
> Je trouve honteux de la part de Dell de ne pas développer des pilotes compatibles.
> Ca va être pratique pour impimer; faudra booter sur Win avec BootCamp.
> Ou alors, est-ce qu'avec Parallels, je pourrais imprimer?



Peut être une autre possibilité : Dell ne fabrique pas d'imprimante, il achète des mécaniques à des constructeur et les mets dans ses boitiers.

Si tu arrive à savoir de quelle mécanique il s'agit, et si le modèle original à un pilote Mac, ça doit marcher. Il y a eu dans ces forums, ou dans un autre que je fréquente aussi, je ne sais plus, le témoignage d'un posteur qui a réussi à le faire.


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2006)

le problème de la 3000cn c'est qu'elle n'est même pas compatible postcript

Au fait si tu veux une vraie info n'appele pas dell


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> le problème de la 3000cn c'est qu'elle n'est même pas compatible postcript



Mince, j'avais perdu de vue qu'on parlait de laser ici, mon histoire concernait une jet d'encre.

Ça ne veut pas dire, remarquez que ça ne peux pas marcher pour une laser ...


----------



## naas (21 Juin 2006)

bon franchement je cherche depuis tout a l'heure et désolé mais je n'ai rien trouvé :rose:


----------



## Osiris78 (21 Juin 2006)

J'ai aussi une Dell 3000cn et suis fortement intéressé par les drivers Mac car j'envisage de m'acheter un Macbook.
Je vais sans doute installer Windows dans un premier temps mais je compte bien ne me servir que de Mac OS X à terme.

Il me semble que la Dell 3000cn est la clône de l'Epson Aculaser C1100.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé avec cette imprimante ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2006)

Osiris78 a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que la Dell 3000cn est la clône de l'Epson Aculaser C1100.
> Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé avec cette imprimante ?



Oui c'est ça. Essaie avec les drivers de cette dernière. Un sujet en parlait il y a quelque temps, à partir du message #3.


----------



## litle_big_one (21 Juin 2006)

Bonjourr

Attention, la 300CN semble bien être un clone de la C1100N mais ce ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes toners.
Il y a un détrompage différent entre toners epson et dell. Ceux d'epson semblent - chers.

Pourquoi ... ?

Sinon fonctionnement de la c1100n nickel en résean mac.

Bob


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2006)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un détrompage différent entre toners epson et dell. Ceux d'epson semblent - chers.
> 
> Pourquoi ... ?



Pour éviter que tu n'achètes des toners Dell pour mettre dans ton Epson, tiens !


----------



## litle_big_one (22 Juin 2006)

hi

ben les 3 points  ...


----------

